# pigeon lice



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

well i found a baby pigeon almost 4 weeks ago,
he is doing fine and everything is good, i keep him in my house.
he mostly sits on my couch arm, (its covered up by a towel)
well anyway,after i put him in the cage for sleep, my neck started itching, i took the mirror to notice lice on my neck, few of them.
i jupped in the shower and those 5 were dead.
now im worried that i would be infested by lice, i know chicken lice cant infest humans but can the pigeon lice?
now i know my baby have it, which i'll treat with either the store products they have or ill just take him to the vet
any recomendations?
what do i do now. i cant keep my hands off of my baby and i cant deprive him love just cause he has lice.
its long and redish
can this lice infest my parrots. pigeon and my parrots didnt have any close contact but im afraid that the lice will find my other birds
what do i do now, people please help


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

You can not get it; its feather lice. Having said that, it is possible that your parrot can get it. There are multiple treatments, all of which have been discussed here INXS. Do a forum search and you'll find all the answers you need.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Most pet stores carry Scalex in the bird section. Most garden supply stores
or departments carry Sevin in either a dust or powder form. I prefer the sprays.
Make a little hood to put over the baby's head (the toe section of a pair of socks works well) and give a short spray to areas under wings and underside of tail then catch the back. When spraying underneath or top of wings do your best to extend them before spraying them. It helps to hold them extended against your body. 

fp


----------

